# Marks on my fishes Head



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I purchased some smelt from my local asian market last week and fed it to my p's, fresh not frozen.
My pygos seem fine but now I notice something on my compressus head, looks like the begining stages of HITH. I havnt been able to get a decent pic but thats def what it looks like. No holes yet but some rough scar like patches all over.

Anyone with experience with HITH please chime in. If it is hith what should I treat with?
I have already added some salt to the aquarium as a precaution but dont want to treat for hith unless I know for sure what it is.
Also are the meds expensive?

Any help and suggestions will be much appreciated


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Feefa said:


> I purchased some smelt from my local asian market last week and fed it to my p's, fresh not frozen.
> My pygos seem fine but now I notice something on my compressus head, looks like the begining stages of HITH. I havnt been able to get a decent pic but thats def what it looks like. No holes yet but some rough scar like patches all over.
> 
> Anyone with experience with HITH please chime in. If it is hith what should I treat with?
> ...


There are hith meds, but i dont know how well they work. From what ive heard its not easy to get rid of. Is there anything sharp in the tank that it could of just run into? First thing in early stages of anything would be waterchanges.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

There is nothing he would have run into and I did a waterchange today. I do them everyweek at 40%. He is solo in a 75gal with an Eheim 2213 and an Emp 400.

The only way he could have caught anything is from those damn smelt.

Could be stretch marks fom him gowing but I dont want to take any chances.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey Feefa , I thought IF the Fish is dead than its ok ? I guess if its frozen it would have been okay.
Just be thankful it wasnt Your Piraya.

Usually it can come from Poor water quality aswell as Parasites from Feeders etc
Perhaps change their Diet up , I think Tilapia Is great my Ps love it

Not saying you dont keep your water clean , perhaps check your params again


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I usually do a weekly 40% with gravel wash but the last month I did biweekly.
I buy fresh tilapia and freeze it and I also buy frozen raw shrimp and thaw both out before feeding.

At this point it may still be nothing but I'm def keeping a very close eye on him.

Thanks for the advice and suggestions everyone, I'll keep ya posted


----------

